

An app for sending ICe bucket challenge invite - dynamicsol
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dynamicstm.photosend

======
tablethacker
Just installed it. Let See how it rolls

------
surfacecrunch
any thing new from all those ice bucket apps in the app store?

